# BigMando's Bagged Trike



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up, some people have asked for some up close pics of this trike that I built out of spare parts. 

This is 24 inch trike thats was stock. I bought it off craigslist for $40 I got the bike for the fuck of it and never had any plans for it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

The front end has a 2500lb firestone airbag that came out of a mini truck i use to own. I sold the truck a long time ago and had the bag just laying around in storage.

forks are 26" chinas. I drilled out the holes that normally would bolt to the crown and dropped it down to the steering tube swing mount.


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

nicce! :thumbsup: like the rat rod look, how high does that lift it?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where the spring bolt went. I drilled that out and bolted a hyme joint to it and that bolts to the top of the bag. 

*the bolt thats laying down between crown and tube is there for support til i weld a support on there


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

bike lifts about 8-10 from a fully deflated bag. I drilled a hole through the frame to run the air line


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

:wow: damn man that looks sick ive never seen a set up like that

thanks for the pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

the bottom bag mount. lol funny shit but it works. Bottom part is a peg off a tony hawk freestyle bike and the smaller piece under the bag is a 1/2in female to female air fitting. I just had the peg bolted on the bottom of bag. I needed a spacer to push on the bag more from the bottom. Didnt want to buy one so this worked just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Air supply is a 5 gal portable air tank I bought at harbor freight for $25. I drilled a hole through the handle and through the trike kit. One bolt keeps it in place. I fill the tank to 80psi and gives a lot of air to play with.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

side view


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I work on the bike when Im bored. There are some future plans for it but not in any hurry to do them. The entire bike was made from parts I already had laying around in the garage. The only thing I bought were new white wall tires and 6 cans of spray paint from wal-mart! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup mando... 100 shipped homie??? :biggrin: love the trike homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

my son is the one who enjoys its the most. Yeah its a cruiser. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 05:28 PM~18219768
> *Wasssup mando... 100 shipped homie???  :biggrin: love the trike homie
> *


100 and a 30 pack of budlight! lol jk nah keeping this one! I want to weld a scrape plate under the frame so my boy can lay the frame and spark it up! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 3 2010, 05:09 PM~18219576
> *nicce! :thumbsup: like the rat rod look, how high does that lift it?
> *


thanks bro, like 8-10 inches. never really measured it


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Nice Homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 3 2010, 05:17 PM~18219660
> *:wow: damn man that looks sick ive never seen a set up like that
> 
> thanks for the pics
> *


Thanks, I didnt have any idea how It would look or come out when I started messing with it. I messed with it several different ways before I stuck with this set-up.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 3 2010, 05:35 PM~18219841
> *Nice Homie
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

this is how it looked when we first took it out. just changed out the handle bars and moved the air switch to on top of the bag


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I member this one thought it was sick the first time I saw and still think it is. You were right to listen to your club and keep it. :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THATS PRETTY CLEAN AND DIFFERENT... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I FUCKIN LOVE IT........THANX FOR SHARING :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: GREAT BUILD.....KEEP US POSTED HOMIE


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 3 2010, 06:38 PM~18219864
> *Thanks, I didnt have any idea how It would look or come out when I started messing with it. I messed with it several different ways before I stuck with this set-up.
> *


i wouldnt change a thing :thumbsup:


----------



## MurderdOut (Jul 13, 2010)

So Sick...I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 3 2010, 05:30 PM~18219783
> *my son is the one who enjoys its the most. Yeah its a cruiser.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 3 2010, 10:53 PM~18223380
> *  I member this one thought it was sick the first time I saw and still think it is. You were right to listen to your club and keep it.  :biggrin:
> *


true, we were gonna tear it apart after that show. Now we will work on it little by little :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Aug 4 2010, 10:52 AM~18226703
> *THATS PRETTY CLEAN AND DIFFERENT... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, that is what I was going for, something different but functional. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Aug 4 2010, 11:07 AM~18226846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats sick!!! I never liked bikes with air or hydros cuz you cant ride em but thats Tight :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 4 2010, 03:11 PM~18228949
> *Thats sick!!! I never liked bikes with air or hydros cuz you cant ride em but thats Tight  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie! When I started messing with it, the first thing mind was to make it 100% ridable. Whenever we finish it, it will be show and go! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18228980
> *Thanks homie! When I started messing with it, the first thing mind was to make it 100% ridable. Whenever we finish it, it will be show and go!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see the finished product Good Luck


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Aug 4 2010, 04:11 PM~18228949
> *Thats sick!!! I never liked bikes with air or hydros cuz you cant ride em but thats Tight  :biggrin:
> *


you said you cant ride them?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

update


Going rebuild the bagger with this in mind! We will start tearing it down tomorrow








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: keep us up-dated


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 3 2010, 05:47 PM~18219950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FELT IN LOVE WITH THIS BIKE WHEN I FIRST SAW IT. THIS BIKE IS 100% ART TO ME BUILT WITH NOTHING BUT PRIDE. GREAT JOB MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Sep 13 2010, 08:06 AM~18553902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank homie! It was built with pride. Now Its gonna get some more love. Fresh coat of paint, some pin stripes etc. Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

a small update. We finally tore the bike apart and started sanding down the frame. My son did the majority of the work so far. Got some custom parts we are making. I'll post them we start working on them.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

have not posted anything in a while on this bike. How ever it will be ready for the LRM Phoenix show! I'll post a few sneek peaks this weekend. We will be doing some work on it!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 21 2011, 03:42 PM~20390632
> *have not posted anything in a while on this bike. How ever it will be ready for the LRM Phoenix show! I'll post a few sneek peaks this weekend. We will be doing some work on it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

this morning we made template for the seat. Seat will sit flat on the back half of the frame. Just like a motorcycle seat would. Will start upholstering it tonight. 




















trike is going to a homie of ours later today to get some welding done.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt for my homie Mando :thumbsup: That bike turns some heads without any candy paint or chrome :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dats a sicc bike homie...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Apr 23 2011, 11:57 AM~20402884
> *Ttt for my homie Mando :thumbsup: That bike turns some heads without any candy paint or chrome :biggrin:
> *


that was the old version, wait til it its finished with the upgrades!  still gonna be 100% ridable


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

went to the store and bought some foam padding. glued it to the template we made this morning. gotta cruise over to a shop bout 30 min from the pad and pick up the material we need to cover it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2011, 12:50 PM~20403152
> *dats a sicc bike homie...
> *


thanks bro! We just want to do something different!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 23 2011, 01:28 PM~20403308
> *thanks bro! We just want to do something different!
> *


its unique...
i bet it would be firme seein it in person...
your doing sum upgrades to it que no?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 23 2011, 01:47 PM~20403386
> *its unique...
> i bet it would be firme seein it in person...
> your doing sum upgrades to it que no?
> *


new forks, re-did the air set up with a suicide shifter, new seat


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice work. 
Take a look at this trike. Its by far one of the best and well known air trikes out there.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Apr 23 2011, 04:54 PM~20404122
> *Nice work.
> Take a look at this trike.  Its by far one of the best and well known air trikes out there.
> 
> ...


ive seen that video! That bike is crazy sic!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

finished the seat. rod theme bike so we got down with a zarape covered seat


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

paint start tomorrow


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

prep, primer and first coat of satin black is on......


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2011, 05:24 PM~20425969
> *prep, primer and first coat of satin black is on......
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Apr 26 2011, 07:46 PM~20427241
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


got more painting to do tomorrow. then off to the pinstriper!


----------



## gootch (Jun 22, 2009)

looks sik m8! have u ever thought ov welding a lil pl8 on the bottom ov the frame so u can drag it wen u air out?? lol


----------



## chevyman125 (Sep 23, 2007)

bad ass trike
repect


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

just finished trike. will post pics after we set it up at the lrm phx move in tomorrow


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

found this pic in another thread. LRM SHOW PHX 2011


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

pics by passionate 63


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 17 2011, 07:09 PM~20573843
> *found this pic in another thread. LRM SHOW PHX 2011
> 
> 
> ...


Sick trike


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 17 2011, 07:39 PM~20574111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick pic homie! Thanks for posting


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 17 2011, 07:54 PM~20574248
> *Sick trike
> *


thx bro


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

nice bike. where can i find a switch like this? thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@May 20 2011, 12:13 PM~20593773
> *nice bike. where can i find a switch like this? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


i ordered mine from masterimagecustoms.com


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 22 2011, 10:13 AM~20603552
> *i ordered mine from masterimagecustoms.com
> *


thanks


----------

